# Spec V - Wheel and Tire options



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

Greetings!

Just about to buy a used '02 Spec V and I'm wondering about what other Nissan wheels will fit on the car. I live in Minnesota... and it hasn't snowed here yet... but it will.

If I got a set of stock GXE wheels and tires from '00 or later, would they fit without any trouble? Has anyone actually tried it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

bunder said:


> *Greetings!
> 
> Just about to buy a used '02 Spec V and I'm wondering about what other Nissan wheels will fit on the car. I live in Minnesota... and it hasn't snowed here yet... but it will.
> 
> ...


The minimum wheel size that still clears the front brake calipers and rotors is a 15". I can't recall if the GXE's had 15" wheels as optional, but the SE's came with a 15" alloy wheel base. 

The previous generation Altima's 15" steel wheels fit; that is currently what I am running on my '00 SE (which has the same brakes on the Spec-V).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're gettin a spec V it should come with 17" wheels.

stock regular GXE wheels are 14". I believe they fit with the spec V......I believe we have the same disc size, though I may be wrong..........I've heard other people say only 15" wheels would fit so I'd stick with 15" wheels only.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *if you're gettin a spec V it should come with 17" wheels.
> 
> stock regular GXE wheels are 14". I believe they fit with the spec V......I believe we have the same disc size, though I may be wrong..........I've heard other people say only 15" wheels would fit so I'd stick with 15" wheels only. *


14's will not fit. They are too small. The '03 GXE's come standard with 15" steel wheels. The wheel covers I'm using on my 15" steels for winter came off an '03 GXE.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmmmm..... the guy from whom I'm buying the Spec V fixes and sells Sentras exclusively. Looks like I'll have to see if he has got any '03 models yet.

Thanks for the help, folks!


----------



## MNspecV11 (Nov 4, 2002)

Where is this sentra guy? and why are you do u need snow tires, we do not have any snow? I took my gixxer out earlier this week


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

I know.... but I'm fairly certain that we'll get some before winter ends. And with my luck, we'll get a foot and a half while I'm at work one day with my 17" wheels and low-profile tires. 

The Sentra guy is down in Faribault. You can get a '00 GXE for $6500. I'm getting my Spec for around $9000.


----------

